# Marine vertical valve gear Programs



## Dan Rowe (Sep 7, 2010)

The thread on Pat's engine made me think of the article I wrote for "Steam in the Garden" about the programs by Charles Dockstader and Rainer Radow. Both the programs are free so the article I wrote is also free.

I am a Shay fan because it is really a marine vertical engine on a locomotive. Getting Dockstader's Stephenson program to work with a vertical engine with out rocker took me a bit of work. The article is the same engine running in both Radow and Docksteader which is a marine vertical engine with direct Stephenson gear and marine links which is all that Radow will do except a nonreversing engine.

The Dockstader file (dso) for outside Stephenson gear is attached. I have to find the program file for the Radow program I have a bunch of versions so I have to check for correct file to go with the article.

Edit here are the program links 
http://www.steamboating.de/valve/valve-maine.html
http://www.bittercreekwesternrr.org/Dockstader-Valve-Gear.html

Dan 

View attachment Issue 98 update links10sept10.pdf


View attachment D-R-0.dso


----------

